# Is it ok my wife is with other men?



## Firstlink621 (Dec 20, 2015)

So we've been together now for 12 years. She has been lonely been a stay at home mom. I can't make her happy cause its not me. I did not want her to leave, so I thought it'd be a good idea to let her go outside the marriage. That way she could find someone to keep her company so she wouldn't be lonely during the day. Just been going on since August now and things are going really well she is really happy. I've actually really started to like it. I read that that is called ****olding. Is this wrong?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Firstlink621 said:


> So we've been together now for 12 years. She has been lonely been a stay at home mom. I can't make her happy cause its not me. I did not want her to leave, so I thought it'd be a good idea to let her go outside the marriage. That way she could find someone to keep her company so she wouldn't be lonely during the day. Just been going on since August now and things are going really well she is really happy. I've actually really started to like it. I read that that is called ****olding. Is this wrong?


It's mainly just stupid. Just divorce. 
Is this for real? I can't fathom the lack of judgement, self-respect, or vision of future consequences that your plan to let her "go outside the marriage" demonstrates.
I'm in shock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Only time will tell but I will tell one thing, the thing you hope will not happen my very well happen when she falls in love with someone else, and she sees you as a weak man. Love may be blind but not dense.


----------



## Firstlink621 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm happy she is happy, like last night was so hot. She had her boy toy, as my bf was rooting her on. Then I got to go after, my bf didn't want to join. We have rules so no one gets hurt.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

So you are a bisexual male with your own boyfriend? 

Open relationships can work as long as you are both happy about it and have rules and boundaries.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Firstlink621 said:


> I'm happy she is happy, like last night was so hot. She had her boy toy, as my bf was rooting her on. Then I got to go after, my bf didn't want to join. We have rules so no one gets hurt.


Wait a minute, What? Your BF? I think a little more explanation is in order. Are you male or female? Bi? Gay? What gives here?

And what do you mean when you say "I can't make her happy because it's NOT me" What's not you?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Huh? Ok, I'm clearly not able to understand everyone's lifestyle so to each his or her own. 
Merry Christmas to all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firstlink621 (Dec 20, 2015)

Lol bf = best friend not boy friend I'm not gay.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Your best friend is male or female? If s/he's involved with the sexual activity of you and your wife (rooting her on), they are more than just a friend.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

I think this might be made up. He might be a troll, not to say that his story is unbelievable. It be unbelievable and my world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Always love school holiday time on TAM, these kids sure are creative.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Firstlink621 said:


> she is really happy.





Firstlink621 said:


> I'm happy she is happy,


Seems to be.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, This seems strange, he's got a "BF" (which usually means Boyfriend, but here it's suddenly "best friend") and apparently she already has a BoyToy. So, if this is already a real arrangement, then...go for it, I guess? But it seems strange letting another man have sex with her, while having your own "friend" who's sex is still ambiguous. I'm calling troll


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! This sounds like a great plan.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like we have another aspiring pulp fiction writer here ...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Firstlink621 said:


> So we've been together now for 12 years. She has been lonely been a stay at home mom. I can't make her happy cause its not me. I did not want her to leave, so I thought it'd be a good idea to let her go outside the marriage. That way she could find someone to keep her company so she wouldn't be lonely during the day. Just been going on since August now and things are going really well she is really happy. I've actually really started to like it. I read that that is called ****olding. Is this wrong?


*Hell to the yes! Stand up for your own sorry a$$! She quit respecting you years ago, and respects you even less now!

Time to give her "the air!" It's more than apparent that she's already given it to you! 

Do yourself an immense favor and lose her sorry a$$!
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mandelbrot (Dec 19, 2015)

Very bad idea, I think you should leave the relationship and start life fresh!

She might fall in love with one of the other men and what if one of the other men got her pregnant? This is clearly not a good relationship for you to be in.

Her happiness is not everything, you have to be happy too. You deserve someone that gives you love and affection exclusively. Or maybe you are a troll.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Holland said:


> Always love school holiday time on TAM, these kids sure are creative.


I was wondering when it would start. Seems to have a slow start this year. >


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Firstlink621 said:


> I'm happy she is happy, like last night was so hot. She had her boy toy, as my bf was rooting her on. Then I got to go after, my bf didn't want to join. We have rules so no one gets hurt.


If you are happy with the arrangement, your wife is happy, your bf is happy... what is the problem?


----------



## Firstlink621 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok so I didn't want to tell the whole story but I guess i have to now. I didn't think y'all wanted details, kind of dirty.

Me and my best friend and his wife went to a party, a double date. My wife went to bathroom and on the way she grabbed a guy. They were doing it in a open stall with no door. My best friend happen to be in there, he was tell the guy what do, shouting orders. Along with several others. 

Later me and my wife went home, made love. That was that.

I'm not a troll just trying to talk about this stuff in my life.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh for Christ's sake....

What the hell is going on around here?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Firstlink621 said:


> I'm not a troll just trying to talk about this stuff in my life.


No, you are a pathetic perv who pimps out his wife.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have no kids and don't mind your marriage ending (sounds like it was already basically done anyway), and you enjoy this sort of thing it sounds like it's working out for you.

There were times my wife would flirt with a man and I would get pissed off, but also incredibly sexually charged and we would have amazing sex where I would be super-dominant. Me "reclaiming: my woman I guess. I imagine this is that X1000 or something, or OP has terrible self-esteem and is a masochist.

I don't get it, but I don't need to, if it works for you and the wife I guess have fun.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes it's wrong.

The reason it is wrong it is not an emotionally healthy relationship. In the end emotions are damaged sometime for ever.

On a side note you wife is a freak have fun with that but don't expect it to last and #2 expect to get hurt.....I know I did and so did Mrs. the-guy!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Her;
Most llkely your wife will fall for this guy, get used feel worthless and continue on this path for years. getting used will be her band aid for her emptiness. Years from now, a couple dozen guys later and a handle full of dangerous moments (easier to give "it" up then to have "it" forced momntt) she will be done and she won't be the same women you fell in love with.....she will be broken in side.

You;
Most likely resentment will build and after awhile you really won't give a phuck who she is doing as long as you get yours 1st(even if you have to take it). Years from now you won't even care if she makes it home safe or not as long as the kids are safe with you. You will become a roommate with your wife and the both of you go through life not giving a dam about each other and the kids......well you take care of the kids cuz you don't want to go to court again cuz your old lady ain't taking your kids to school, writing bad checks and just being a complete phuck up (read the "her" part to see why).

So ya it's wrong but even more importantly it's unhealthy....which makes it very dangerous.

Being wired differant then must I still think it's cool your old likes to phuck in the bathroom....but then again look were me and my old lady ended up.

So for what it's worth that's my $0.02


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does your best friend normally cheer on your wife while she bangs strangers in bathroom stalls? 

Do you and she already have HIV, herpes, syphilis, etc, and therefore don't need to worry about it? 


This isn't even a good troll.
I'm surprised I bit momentarily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:

12 trolls a-trolling
11 pervs a-perving
10 members doubting
9 safe words
8 minutes of video
7 dollar condoms
6 pack of KY
5 Golden Showers!!!
3 French kisses
2 peopled screwed up
AND A marriage built for 3 !!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> No, you are a pathetic perv who pimps out his wife.


Something tells me OP is spending more dough on this deal then he is making.
I'm guessing OP could make some good cash with such a freak of a wife. Now with that being said.....that is some perverted shyt right there!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

So reminiscent of marriage student.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

"11 pervs a-perving"

I could barely retype that!:grin2::crying::grin2:

Sorry OP for the thread jack but that's funny


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Firstlink621 said:


> Ok so I didn't want to tell the whole story but I guess i have to now. I didn't think y'all wanted details, kind of dirty.
> 
> Me and my best friend and his wife went to a party, a double date. My wife went to bathroom and on the way she grabbed a guy. They were doing it in a open stall with no door. My best friend happen to be in there, he was tell the guy what do, shouting orders. Along with several others.
> 
> ...


LOL...

OK, now I'd like to know what the wife said to the guy prior to grabbing him. Also, please describe what the guy looked like and...

never mind.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

deg20 said:


> On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:
> 
> 12 trolls a-trolling
> 11 pervs a-perving
> ...



This is way better than the mindfulness meditation I was doing.:grin2:


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Firstlink621 said:


> So we've been together now for 12 years. She has been lonely been a stay at home mom. I can't make her happy cause its not me. I did not want her to leave, so I thought it'd be a good idea to let her go outside the marriage. That way she could find someone to keep her company so she wouldn't be lonely during the day. Just been going on since August now and things are going really well she is really happy. I've actually really started to like it. I read that that is called ****olding. *Is this wrong?*


Umm. Yeah? :slap:



Blondilocks said:


> So reminiscent of marriage student.


OMG, what was WRONG with that guy? Every time I read one of his posts I wanted to :banghead:


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

What makes you think your wife would want this, she married you!

Most males work during the day so who would be available to keep her company? She is not a cow you can pass off to someone so you don't have to take responsibility to meet her emotional needs.

Perhaps, if you put more effort into your marriage she wouldn't be lonely. Women get lonely because of lack of emotional connection to their Hs. She can join a ladies club, etc for companionship.

Your plan sounds ridiculous tbh


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Umm. Yeah? :slap:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, what was WRONG with that guy? Every time I read one of his posts I wanted to :banghead:


Oh AND that SMG guy (can't remember the rest of his username) dude has serious issues!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank God I have a life. Maybe not great, but damn.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there some kind of reward for most disgusting in the troll category? I think this thread is the most disgusting I've ever read. I keep reading just for the responses.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

CynthiaDe said:


> Is there some kind of reward for most disgusting in the troll category? I think this thread is the most disgusting I've ever read. I keep reading just for the responses.


TBH I'm waiting to see what happens next in this saga of the three amigos. 

Also, I hope Bandit has some more input. >


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

We're all like a herd of bison. Instead of running away like we should when one gets shot by a hunter, we all gather round to watch him die.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

I cannot believe you actually have to ask this question? Is it okay to steal something from the shop without paying for it? What would you answer be to this question? I think you are playing with fire and it may seem exciting now but I doubt it will last.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

deg20 said:


> On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:
> 
> 12 trolls a-trolling
> 11 pervs a-perving
> ...


THIS cracked me up :grin2: Cheered up my crappy day.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Threeblessings said:


> I cannot believe you actually have to ask this question? Is it okay to steal something from the shop without paying for it? What would you answer be to this question? I think you are playing with fire and it may seem exciting now but I doubt it will last.


I'm pretty sure this is either a creative writing assignment or some weird bet the OP has with his college friends. Something like "Hey if I post a weird story I bet I can get at least 25 responses."

People are bored.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> LOL...
> 
> OK, now I'd like to know what the wife said to the guy prior to grabbing him. Also, please describe what the guy looked like and...
> 
> never mind.


*Please be advised that some images, once seen ~ can never be "unseen!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> Is there some kind of reward for most disgusting in the troll category? I think this thread is the most disgusting I've ever read. I keep reading just for the responses.


I triple dog dare you to look away from this train wreck!


----------

